# On Holiday. Hip hip hooray!!



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi everyone :smile:

I`m off on holiday and won`t be back till the end of June. Hope to be back then anyway if I can survive the flights as I`m terrified of flying 

Would you please keep an eye out for any of my threads which are still live and help out.

Thanks all

Elaine


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Lucky you. Have a good time.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just remember, when you are up in the air, its a long way down. have fun.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Enjoy the break! The flight will be fine (it's the landing and take-off that I don't like...:grin


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Have fun .. don't think about it .. I have been flying for the last 30 years .. look where I ended up :lol:

just remember it's all psychological .. and the birds do it daily :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Enjoy your holiday. :smile:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Have a good one!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone

Can`t decide if you have helped me or not :grin: 
I have to face almost 24 hours up there and agree that the getting up and back down again are the worst parts. I`m sure the plane will explode one of these times. Then I`ll be an :1angel:

Well, this will be my last reply as I`m off to bed in the hope of getting some sleep.

See you later :wave:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You must be going to Australia way it sounds.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, it is Australia.

My daughter is there and I have not seen her since September.
Only thing which could make me face these flights.

I`m definitely away now :smile:

Elaine


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Whatever you do, don't think about us!


----------



## clare voyant (Mar 31, 2008)

welcome to Australia, (when you get here, that is) i'm on the far north coast of New South Wales and the weather is beautiful.... !


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Done Elaine!

Australia is a fantastic place!! :grin:

I have a spare computer in Adelaide if you decide to stay. :laugh:

Take care.

Kind Regards,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

enjoy the holiday


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Godzone Elaine - have a great time.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Enjoy your holiday, while your in the greatest country :grin::grin:

Take it easy and relax, because when you get back, it will be back to work :4-whip: :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like TSF is having a party "down under" just for you Elaine .. lets see if you are also weak enough to get on-line once you arrive :grin:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well everyone, I`m back.

Thank you all for your good wishes which have worked well. 

It was the best holiday I have ever had, but now I`m down in the dumps to have had to come home and leave my daughter behind. The 3 flights home (61/2 or 71/2 hours each) were absolutely terrible due to lack of space and being unable to sleep. I thought I would never get to Glasgow!

We spent 2 weeks in Queensland and 1 week in New Zealand South Island, all of which were absolutely wonderful. Just have to start saving for next year now 

I hope I have not missed anything, please let me know if I have.

Back to work it is then 

Elaine


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed yourself. Now, back to work.:4-whip:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Dunedin said:


> I hope I have not missed anything, please let me know if I have.


 Nope, absolutely nothing happened while you were away - we took TSF offline just to make sure. :grin:

Glad to hear you had a fantastic holiday - welcome back!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Must have done you some good if you're willing to FLY again ..

Welcome back


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks guys 



> Nope, absolutely nothing happened while you were away - we took TSF offline just to make sure.


Phew! That`s a relief. I can stop worrying now :grin:

After 10 flights (would you believe) I am a bit better about actually _flying _now. Still not happy with take off and landing though........maybe after next year :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Dunedin said:


> Phew! That`s a relief. I can stop worrying now :grin:


 No problem - we do that for all staff holidays. :grin:



Dunedin said:


> After 10 flights (would you believe) I am a bit better about actually _flying _now. Still not happy with take off and landing though........maybe after next year :smile:


 I know how you feel - I'm not the greatest flyer either, but once we're up in the air, I'm fine.


----------

